# How hard it it to work on these can ams



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

The title said it, I have a brute now and I always wanted a can am I do all my work my self on my brute I always wondered how hard it is to work on these can ams I either want a gade 1000 or outtie 1000


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

pretty hard if you have big hands but if they are on the smaller side you should be fine everything is a verry tight fit


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

That White Kid said:


> pretty hard if you have big hands but if they are on the smaller side you should be fine everything is a verry tight fit



Small hands lol and It also works great working at ford too everyone needs me to plug in **** on top of the trannys


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

you should be fine then


----------

